
Craig Federighi talks open source Swift and what’s coming in version 3.0 - davidbarker
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/12/craig-federighi-talks-open-source-swift-and-whats-coming-in-version-3-0/
======
sanjeetsuhag
> “Objective-C is not going away. We still love Objective-C as a language; we
> still very much depend on Objective-C and do a tremendous amount of work in
> Objective-C here internally at Apple,” Federighi told Ars. “We’ll be
> supporting Objective-C and continuing to evolve it as necessary to fit into
> this evolving world. We do think that Swift is the language that we
> recommend for new developers to our platform who are investing for the
> future and building new apps. We think Swift is absolutely the right place
> to start. But we’ll continue to maintain, advance, and support Objective-C
> for as far as we can see.”

That's good to hear.

------
charlieegan3
> "We think [Swift] is how really everyone should be programming for the next
> 20 years,” Federighi told Ars.

That's quite a statement.

